# Acronis Software und Linux Kernel



## funnytommy (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle die Tools von Acronis!?
Wie z.B.: True Image; Partition Expert; usw.
Von all diesen Programmen kann man eine Bootfähige CD brennen.
All diese Progs laufen mit einer Linux Kernel und da hab ich mir gedacht man könnte alle Programme auf einer CD zusammenfassen und dass eben mit Hilfe einer Linux Kernel!

Da ich mich da aber überhaupt nicht auskenne und auch Google mich nicht zum Ziel führte, wende ich mich nun in der Hoffnung dass ihr eine Lösung für mich und mein Problem parat habt

Vielen Dank schon mal jetzt!

Gruß,


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. Juni 2004)

Leider habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden was Du machen willst.
Die Acronis Tools sind doch Win32 - Applikationen oder nicht?


----------



## funnytommy (29. Juni 2004)

*Was ich machen will!*

Also jetzt noch einmal von Vorn....

und zwar.....

Man kann ja bei jedem Prog. von Acronis eine Bootfähige CD erstellen!
Problem: Mehrere Progs. = mehrere CDs
Lösung: Alle Progs auf einer CD! Nur wie?

Hab mal was gehört dass man die mit einer Linux Kernel zusammenfassen kann?! 

Gruß,


----------

